# Western Tri-Plow Vehicle Mounts Still Available?



## PBinWA (Jul 5, 2008)

I've just committed to buy an older Western Tri-Plow (V-Plow).

Is it possible to still buy the Vehicle Specific Mounts for this plow? I have an 97 F350 4x4 5.8L Gas.

I suspect I will have to fabricate my own but it would be nice to know if I could buy one (because I would). 

I see Western doesn't put up any phone numbers on their site. I'll try their contact form but suspect they won't get back to me anytime soon (maybe I'll be surprised).

Any advice on finding out about the vehicle mounts for this plow would be appreciated.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

WOW, someone still had a Tri-plow that works!!!

You will have to look REALLY hard to find a mount new (western quit making those mounts along time ago) but used ones are still out there, but you will have to look for that one also.

What your looking for is a Conventional style mount. You can go to westerns site under publications and find service info on the blade and mount number with a pics and install instructions so that you get the right mount.

Post pics once you get it all installed.


----------



## PBinWA (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks crash.

I was looking at the schematics for the Western Conventional mounts and they look fairly close.

It may take me a while to get it mounted if I have to build my own. I just don't have that much free time but I'm not in that much of a hurry. Even if I don't get it working until next winter it would still be cool.

Anything negative to say about the Western Tri-plow other than it being old and not made any more?


----------



## PBinWA (Jul 5, 2008)

I talked with Western and it looks like mounts for this plow are no longer available. In fact it seemed like not much was available for this plow.

I think I'm going to pass on the plow as the seller had other buyers interested and I don't think I have the time to build the mount.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

PBinWA;600418 said:


> I talked with Western and it looks like mounts for this plow are no longer available. In fact it seemed like not much was available for this plow.
> 
> I think I'm going to pass on the plow as the seller had other buyers interested and I don't think I have the time to build the mount.


Excellent idea as replacement parts a virtually non existent as well. The old Tri's weren't a long production run...


----------

